# Breeding Surinam Cobalts--Pair or Trio?



## chicagofrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

I have what I believe to be 2 male surinam cobalts. They have lived well together in a 20 tall for almost 2 years, but now I'm thinking it would be nice to have babies. 

So, should I add an adult female to the tank or take out one of the males first and just have a pair?

The first pic of the single frog is an old one, the others are current pics.

Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tincts seem to breed better in my experience when there are 2males, a little competition seems to reve up their love making. Not the same for females though.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

usually
2 males - 1 female = healthy competiton
1 male - 2 females = battle to the female death


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I have my cobalts in a breeding group of 2 males and one female. They do great together. I even get to see them wrestle once in a great while. It pretty fun to see.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In almost all the tinc morphs I breed, I find that pairs work best for breeding. Males will not fight as much as females or stress each other to the death, but the males really don't like to be in as close contact in the same viv (unless you have a really large enclosure). In nature, males will be widely dispersed from one another.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I have had pretty good success with my 2.1 group of cobalts. They started out as 5 juvi's that I grew out together. I ended up with a 4.1 ratio. They were fine in this ratio until they reached about 14 months. Two started showing signs of intimidation/ stress and had to be removed. It's been at least a year with a group of 2.1 and no further problems were experienced. The female has bred with both males at different times.

Keep in mind there are exceptions to every rule....


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

I have of very good result of tadpoles with my group 2.1 of terribilis mint. 
I vote for a trio for you !!


----------

